

Entrepreneurs Starting Up With Fewer Employees - iProject
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/05/business/entrepreneurs-starting-up-with-fewer-employees.html?ref=technology&_r=0

======
jacobheric
There is an interesting study link
(<http://www.rand.org/pubs/working_papers/WR637-1.html>) towards the end of
this article (which was pretty good by the way). The study suggests that
employer-based health care inhibits entrepreneurship. The study supports this
thesis by showing that there is a spike in new business creation (in the US)
for people around age 65 (presumably because they have access to medicare).

------
joshmangel
I've always found this interesting. Their are so many successful startups you
don't hear about that outsource most of their development. Does a power-
monster startup really need hundreds of silicon valley engineers? Obviously
talent brings you further, but what about for the tedious development tasks
and leaving the problem solving to your founders?

